# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Las centrales nucleares españolas ante terremotos

## Jonasino

> Las centrales nucleares españolas se sitúan en zonas de muy baja sismicidad. Aún así, los reactores nucleares españoles están diseñados para soportar un terremoto igual al máximo registrado de forma histórica o al máximo terremoto previsto, sin que afecte a los sistemas de seguridad. 
> Evaluaciones internacionales periódicas realizadas por expertos en la materia dentro de los planes de evaluación transversales denominados Peer Review confirman que las instalaciones nucleares españolas cuentan con un proyecto sísmico adecuado y conservador. 
> El proyecto de instalaciones nucleares en España, ya sean centrales nucleares u otro tipo de plantas como almacenes de residuos, etc. debe justificar la capacidad para realizar las funciones de seguridad necesarias durante y una vez pasado el máximo sismo posible esperado en el emplazamiento. 
> La posibilidad de que ocurran terremotos con impacto en los emplazamientos nucleares es uno de los factores clave que se han considerado con particular atención a la hora de establecer las bases de diseño de cada una de ellas. 
> Todas las centrales nucleares españolas en funcionamiento han sido diseñadas para resistir los efectos de posibles terremotos y demás fenómenos naturales extremos que pudieran ocurrir en su emplazamiento, de modo que las estructuras, sistemas, equipos y componentes importantes para la seguridad puedan seguir realizando sus funciones incluso en caso de que ocurrieran dichos fenómenos naturales. 
> La metodología seguida en la calificación sísmica de las instalaciones nucleares sigue las recomendaciones establecidas por la normativa de Estados Unidos que, a su vez, está adaptada a la del Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica (OIEA) y aceptada en los países con centrales nucleares. 
> Conforme a la normativa sísmica internacional, el terremoto se contempla en el diseño con dos niveles de severidad escalonados: uno de nivel menor, realista según los cálculos y datos históricos disponibles, denominado Operating Basis Earthquake (OBE) terremoto base de operación-, y otro de nivel máximo, utilizado a efectos del proyecto de estructuras, sistemas y componentes relacionados con la seguridad Safe Shutdown Earthquake (SSE) terremoto base de parada segura-. 
> El terremoto base de operación (OBE) es menos severo que el SSE. Es el mayor terremoto y se asocia a los requisitos de seguridad exigibles para mantener la instalación completa en funcionamiento. El movimiento del suelo que produce el OBE debe ser resistido por todos los elementos que la planta necesita para continuar su operación normal sin riesgo indebido. Generalmente se estipula que los esfuerzos vibratorios transmitidos por el suelo son del orden de 1/3 los del SSE. 
> 
> ...


Fuente: Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear / Foro Nuclear / Sociedad Nuclear Española / IE University. School of Architecture

----------


## NoRegistrado

Desgraciadamente, eso sólo se pude comprobar con la experiencia.
 Todos los accidentes que han habido tiene bibliotecas enteras sobre su seguridad.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

¿................? Lo de " han habido" me ha gustado.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Es un fallo madrileño que tengo que corregir. Me pasa igual que el típico laísmo/leísmo. Nos hemos criado con ello y cuesta quitárselo. Lo dejaré puesto como penitencia.
Ahora voy a flagelarme por ello.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

Ser madrileño es un título y un orgullo.
Asi que lo de la flagelación déjalo para el miercoles de ceniza, que hoy toca carnaval.
Saludos

----------


## NoRegistrado

La frase correcta que se ponía alguna gente en los coches hace muchos años era "Ser español es un orgullo, ser madrileño, un título" Bueno, pues eso. No sabía que se flagelaba gente el Miércoles de ceniza, curioso, no me acuerdo ni de cuando caía.

 Pues por aportar algo sobre una remota posibilidad de peligro para una central nuclear española, relacionado con terremotos y tsunamis.
Es un ejercicio práctico, según los expertos con pocas posibilidades, pero que ya ha ocurrido.
 El artículo es de un conocido en diversos foros científicos y de otros temas, que escribe bajo el seudónimo de "Yuri Gagarin" y que mantiene un magnífico blog denominado La Pizarra de Yuri.
http://www.lapizarradeyuri.com/2014/...raneo-espanol/

 Ya digo que hay que tomárselo como el propio autor dice, como un ejercicio de imaginación, que las posibilidades son remotísimas. Pero que la seguridad absoluta no la tiene nadie. Un profesor mío decía que es mejor intentar que las consecuencias de algo sean inofensivas antes que pensar que no ocurrirá.

 Por cierto, he llegado a pensar durante un tiempo leyendo a ambos que Yuri era Salut. Me dicen que no, pero yo aún tengo dudas.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

> Viernes, 13 Febrero 2015 
>     Última actualización: Viernes, 13 Febrero 2015 
> 
> La sede del Organismo Internacional de la Energía (OIEA) en Viena, ha acogido una conferencia diplomática de la Convención sobre Seguridad Nuclear, que ha contado con una nutrida representación de países (Partes Contratantes de la Convención sobre Seguridad Nuclear) y ha sido inaugurada por el director general del OIEA, Yukiya Amano.
> 
> La delegación española, según informa el Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN), ha estado formada por el Embajador permanente de España ante Naciones Unidas y los Organismos Internacionales en Viena, Gonzalo de Salazar, y el consejero del Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear, Antonio Gurguí.
> 
> En 2014, durante la sexta reunión de revisión de la Convención sobre Seguridad nuclear, se decidió celebrar una conferencia diplomática, que debía organizarse en el plazo de un año, para analizar la propuesta de enmienda del artículo 18 de la citada Convención formulada por Suiza, relativa a nuevas medidas de seguridad en el diseño y construcción de centrales nucleares.
> 
> ...


Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/notici...uridad-nuclear

----------

